# Beginnings of my oiler design



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2011)

I started playing with a design for a oiler not sure how the original old Lunkenheimer Oiler works. I have never studied one but this will be my take on it. I had been meaning to replace the oil cup on my hit miss engines with something like this. I have most of it modeled up. It will be a little project I'll start after I finish my current build.
What do you think will it work?
I have a little work to yet do to model add a jam nut an oil fill passage or cap and a keeper to keep adjuster from moving once set.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2011)

section showing inside 

View attachment oiler.pdf


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 29, 2011)

that looks like it should work fine but i was wondering if you were going to put a drip sight glass on the bottom?

chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Chuck

Yes I was going to add it I was just messing around with some thoughts and what I have so far is just my first rendition. I'm sure I'll change a few things before I get it built.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Pat J
I still need to figure out a fill port and cap. I was thinking maybe use a ball type fitting for filling.
You know I've seen these type oilers but never took the time to actually study them. Next time I get close to one you can bet I'll take a close look to see if I'm even close with my concept. I like playing with cad modeling so I like looking at some thing and then trying to model up my vision of it. To me it is a challenge that I enjoy.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pat J that would be nice Pat!

Thanks!!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Played with it a little before heading out to the shop. Added a friction keeper and the drip sight under oiler.




When I get it the way I think it should be I'll do a set of drawings for it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 30, 2011)

looks pretty good to me . does need a filler hole and dust cover. 
I have a pair on my SB9 do you need a photo? mine are smaller.
Tin


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't possibly work - there is no pin holding the cam block to the needle!

 Rof} Just kiddin' Doc - it looks good to me!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Pat I'm kind of surprised that the concept is close to what I have. 

Thanks Tin I am thinking of maybe a port with a swing cover riveted in place for fill hole. These will be pretty small. I attached a pdf of what I have so far.

Thanks Tel pin? what pin? :big:
Off subject hows the weather where you are? According to the weather on television parts of the land down under are in for some ugly weather.


View attachment oiler3.pdf


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks like a proper oiler, Doc. An adjustable on/off and a sight hole so you know it's actually 'oiling'.
Very good.


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2011)

> Thanks Tel pin? what pin? big laugh
> Off subject hows the weather where you are? According to the weather on television parts of the land down under are in for some ugly weather.



 40°C yesterday and more of the same for the rest of the week, according to the bureau. 'bout as ugly as it gets IMO.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes thats pretty warm 104F I'm sweating just thinking about that! They were saying that there was a sever storm headed for Australia with hurricane force winds. It only got to about -9F or -23C today for the high.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I have ordered glass tube for the oilers that I want to build to add to my hit miss engines. Should be able to start on them Saturday the order was shipped today so it should make it by Friday. Been meaning to do this for some time now.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've done a little on my oiler design between working on some Weeden boilers and working on a Atkinson cycle engine model.

Here my inspector is checking progress to see if he approves or not.















He says its a go whats left is the top on off leaver and a fill hole and cover. Plus a bottom half with a witness sight to make sure things are working as designed to.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I finished up my oiler design and tested it. I have designed it with 2 settings one for slow drip and one for a little faster drip and of coarse off. I will make a witness port mount for it to mount on my 6 cycle engine. Then I think since it seems to work very good and be fully adjustable I'm going to start 6 or 7 more ( I think I have enough glass tube). 
 Here is a picture of it and a short video of how it works. The off is leaver all the way in one direction then slow drip straight up and fast drip all the way opp of off position.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdwXVCwLtL0[/ame]


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 17, 2011)

Made up the mount tube with the witness ports.
I got it mounted to my 6 cycle engine and am happy with it.
I now have to determine the speed of drips required to keep motor lubed with out drowning it in oil.
I'm not sure at what that consists of any suggestion would be appreciated I've always just used a white gas and 2 cycle oil mix. Or should I just continue to use a pre mix I'd like to do away with the pre mix.
 Anyway right now I've set the slow drip to about 5 to 7 drips per minute the fast drip is about double.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FOLcOyglTA[/ame]


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Chuck !
I was wanting to do away with premix altogether I'm just guessing at 4 drops of oil per minute would be plenty and was just trying to see id anyone else is doing the same and what flow they are using.
 Looks like I'm on my own if I want to do this oh well wouldn't be the first time I screwed something up!


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a spring that keeps the needle valve closed when the cam is flipped? I'm the one who would like drawings from youtube. I found them thanks.


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2013)

Will find the time to make one too for display/collection. Have seen/adjusted oil drops with same for last 48 years since my engineering trainee days with Metal Box (Continental Can).


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2013)

kd0afk said:


> Is there a spring that keeps the needle valve closed when the cam is flipped? I'm the one who would like drawings from youtube. I found them thanks.



Yes I used a spring from an old pen it goes under the knurled adjusting screw. Sorry about not getting back with you did you get the drawings with all the parts or just the assembly?

This oiler has worked flawlessly since it was built I'm panning on building 4 more of them. I like how they turned out. 

View attachment ADJUSTABLE DRIP OILER.pdf


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 3, 2013)

doc1955 said:


> Yes I used a spring from an old pen it goes under the knurled adjusting screw. Sorry about not getting back with you did you get the drawings with all the parts or just the assembly?
> 
> This oiler has worked flawlessly since it was built I'm panning on building 4 more of them. I like how they turned out.


Very awesome thanks. I'll order the materials I need right away. One question though, what is this piece?


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2013)

kd0afk said:


> Very awesome thanks. I'll order the materials I need right away. One question though, what is this piece?


I make them from a piece of shim stock it to keep adjusting screw set by adding friction I cut and form to rub the adjusting screw. I really should add the flat pattern to the drawing for it.  If you want I could create a PDF of the flat pattern for it.


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 3, 2013)

I see it now. Thanks. I don't think I will need a pattern but if you have one already made, sure.


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 3, 2013)

Question for the group. I want to make four of these and replace the oil cups on my lathe. How can I drill and tap the holes to mount these and keep the crap out of the bearings without having to removing the spindle? Or should I save the operation for when I do the rebuild? The oil cups that are on there now are a press fit.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2013)

kd0afk said:


> I see it now. Thanks. I don't think I will need a pattern but if you have one already made, sure.


Attached flat pattern I do have this in cad if you would like any of it in parsolids or step file format. 

View attachment ADJUSTABLE DRIP OILER keeper.pdf


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, I just needed a general shape. I don't have a cnc, just a jewelers frame and a file. I'll probably make a press brake style bender for the curl. I think I am going to make that part out of something springy, or, I might just make it for decoration drill shallow holes in the adjuster and insert tiny pieces of nylon in the holes to make it a nylock kind of thing.
Anyway, thanks for the great inspiration.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 4, 2013)

You are welcome if you need any dims clarified just let me know I have CAD models that I can get dim's from.


----------



## hardhatdiver (Feb 10, 2015)

I just came across this thread while researching what type of drip oiler I might like to place on a small lathe I just picked up. Are all of the drawings for this oiler available somewhere? I tried sending a PM to doc1955, but he does not accept PM's. I like the oiler and wouldn't mind making a couple, but it would be easier to have the drawings to work from.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## hardhatdiver (Feb 10, 2015)

Actually, I failed to scroll down in the ADJUSTABLE DRIP OILE pdf. Didn't see the second page. Looks complete.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## gus (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Doc,

Thanks for oiler plans. Will be making one for the Webster Engine now using oil cups.


----------



## hardhatdiver (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, thanks from me as well. Neglected to state that in my last post.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 14, 2015)

Doc, I just finished the Phil Dulcos 6 strokes like yours.
I like to compare notes.

The governor balls fly open at too low a speed, lower that the engine is capable to run at.
I plan to make a stronger spring and aluminum balls but like to know how yours does hit and miss.

Power seems to be very low and does not tolerate to many too often misses before dieing.

I modified mine to increase the compression ratio before calculations on the original design yielded a ridiculous low number.  There is a lot of dead volume in the valve cavity and ducts.

How did you set the cam?


----------

